# Convince me not to get a Crescendo 1000C4



## -Kyle- (Feb 5, 2009)

I am pretty much sold on a Crescendo 1000C4 for my next amp. For now, it will be powering a passive set of components, and bridged on the back for subs. Eventually I would like to bridge it as a dedicated front stage amp (great headroom, I know), probably to a really nice passive 3-way. I am looking for a minimum 125X4 @4 or 500X2 @4, while still sounding good. Convince me there is something better than the Crescendo for what I am asking, without eclipsing, say, $500. All suggestions welcome!

Also: Size isn't really a concern, but it cant be like 6 feet long


----------



## Hondacru27 (May 25, 2010)

I'm interested also about what is going to be said about this amp as I have a DSC 4125 and while I get my power...I'm not liking the fact that it gets HOT! and does Thermal shutdown on me several times.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Saw your post on CACO too, figured I'd reply here instead.

I just switched my sub amp out for a Crescendo 3KWP. This is my only experience with this pretty new company but my experience so far has been 100% perfect. Navid's communication is excellent, the product is amazing for the price, shipping was free and fast, and I don't have any doubt that any possible issues will be taken care of without a hitch.
I almost pulled the trigger on two 1000C4s for my front stage, but I'm already very happy with it the way it is now and I've got other stuff to upgrade first. 

The internals of the 1000C4 look very similar to the MB Quart DSC4125, and specs are similar.


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sundown SAX-100.4 could be another option as it has a better crossover section. Very similar in power output.

Plus that gold heatsink turns me off. But other than that the Crecsendo price is very attractive.


----------



## mrhighdef (Jun 13, 2010)

kylebigmac09 said:


> I am pretty much sold on a Crescendo 1000C4 for my next amp. For now, it will be powering a passive set of components, and bridged on the back for subs. Eventually I would like to bridge it as a dedicated front stage amp (great headroom, I know), probably to a really nice passive 3-way. I am looking for a minimum 125X4 @4 or 500X2 @4, while still sounding good. Convince me there is something better than the Crescendo for what I am asking, without eclipsing, say, $500. All suggestions welcome!
> 
> Also: Size isn't really a concern, but it cant be like 6 feet long


if your willing to spend 500 you can get a 500-1000d for the subs (dont know what you have) and the crescendo.. the crescendo is only $240 and can be had as low at 175 on caco.
sound quality wise the 1000c4 sounds great, ive been real impressed



Hondacru27 said:


> I'm interested also about what is going to be said about this amp as I have a DSC 4125 and while I get my power...I'm not liking the fact that it gets HOT! and does Thermal shutdown on me several times.


i just sold a 4125 and it never got warm.. let alone hot. perhaps your gains are to high or your ground sucks... before i made a negative buss bar my 4125 got rather hot but after having a awesome ground it never even got warm.
does you deck have 2v,4v or 4+v outputs??? if 2 you may wanna get a line driver, you wont have to use as much gain on the amp. when i had a cheap little jensen 9413hd that has 2v outputsi had to crank the gains vs when i had my eclipse that had 8v outputs. i switched to a alpine w203 and i had to turn the gains down due to the 4v outputs it has... then added a line driver to match my old eclipse... none of my gains are past 40%

currently:
alpine w203 > audiocontrol matrix >crescendo 1000c4
>aq3500.1


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Crescendo makes great products. Ive been a personal friend of Navid for a while now and he started the company to give people a great product at a great price. 

His products do just that. Ive owned them, and know many people with them. They all couldnt be happier.


----------



## kai-wun (Oct 5, 2009)

mrhighdef said:


> if your willing to spend 500 you can get a 500-1000d for the subs (dont know what you have) and the crescendo.. the crescendo is only $240 and *can be had as low at 175 on caco.*
> sound quality wise the 1000c4 sounds great, ive been real impressed


care to share?


----------



## mrhighdef (Jun 13, 2010)

it was this one at 180 but it already sold..
there's one out there for 210 but i'd personally spend the extra 30 and get a brand new one direct


----------

